# FS: 90 Gallon Reef tank project, SOLD



## bcsean (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm part way through this project and have been moving it around for a couple years. I'm not going to get to it, and am hoping someone else out there can.

It's a 90 gallon tank that I had turned on it's side so that it was shallower and could use T5HO lighting rather than halides, and still be great for a reef. I had intended to leave it open top as well.
I have built a custom stand that needs some finishing, but would hold up a house in the event of an earthquake, and will look amazing once complete. It's trimmed in oak that's stained a dark walnut, and I have bamboo hardwood flooring (light colour) all cut to size to fill in the middle section of the stand.

The filter is a 33G aquarium with three sections. First section is for a protein skimmer to sit in. There are some weirs built and the pump will be sitting in the second section. Upon water returning to the top, it is tee'd into the refugium on the right hand side of the filter which is where you would put plant life, snails, sand etc. This would be the primary filter for the aquarium. A small light would keep it growing. Quite often you can actually sell the plant life back to stores as it will grow so well in there.

I have multiple heaters (250W ebo jager and Won Brothers 350W Pro Heat II Titanium IC aquarium heater), pumps (mag 12 for recirc and mag 5 for protein skimmer as well as powerhead 802, a fluval 3 and a maxima air pump), and accessories for the aquarium. To finish the system, the plumbing needs to be done, and I had planned to buy a squid. I am happy to explain. Also, for the drain, I had planned to build durso standpipes to keep it nice and quiet. the overflow box is designed for 2 as redundancy is much better than a flood. Lights are the main item missing from the purchase, but my plan was for a 6 or 8 light T5HO setup that would be suspended above the tank.

Please email with questions, and I'll be happy to go through details if you're seriously interested. I have a lot invested, and just want to see it go to someone else who will finish it and use it. I have a bin full of parts that is not shown in the pictures.

$550 takes it all. Now willing to let it go for *$400*

The same add is posted on Craigslist, and someone there told me to try posting it here.

90 Gallon Reef Aquarium project

If you have any questions, let me know.
[email protected]


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

nice set up looks like you've done your homework 

although I wouldve went with a larger sump...


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Doesn't look like a 90 gallon from the picture.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

donjuan_corn said:


> Doesn't look like a 90 gallon from the picture.


Not your standard 90g its a 90g wide.....not tall


----------



## bcsean (Jan 11, 2011)

It's a custom tank. Was a vertical tank that I turned on it's side. I removed the back, which is now the top, and put a new front on it. At this time, I built the overflow on the back as well. The reason I did this setup was to avoid having to use halides (heat), and so that I could get a 6 or 8 bulb T5HO setup.

I may have miscalculated, but I thought when I crunched the numbers 90G was what it came out to. It's 2'x4'x18" deep.

Due to the dimensions of the tank, I also built the stand quite a bit higher than anything you would find in a store so you could comfortably view the tank without having to stoop way down.


----------



## bcsean (Jan 11, 2011)

PM's answered.

Also, for the water coming back into the tank, I was just trying to find the part I was mentioning and realized, I didn't mean squid. What I planned to use was an Oceans Motions squirt. The overflow has 3 holes, 2 which would be used for durso stand pipes and one which would be for the water to come back into the tank. The squirt would sit on top and then 4 pipes would enter the tank to move the flow around. Well, that was my plan anyway.

I'll let it go for $500, just want the floorspace back in my condo. Wife has been more than nice enough to let it sit around empty for this long.


----------



## apexifd (Apr 28, 2010)

> It's 2'x4'x18" deep.


that's a such a sexy dimension for frags or sps tank!!!


----------



## bcsean (Jan 11, 2011)

that was the plan... Hoping someone out there can put it to good use.


----------



## bcsean (Jan 11, 2011)

Make me an offer, as I really need this gone. Trying to clean out the condo as I'm getting ready to sell it and don't plan to move this setup again.


----------



## OscarMeyer (Apr 22, 2010)

oh man thats an awesome tank good luck with sale! if it wasnt so long i would be taking it off you! 


email'd


----------



## bcsean (Jan 11, 2011)

Still have it. I'm hoping to have my place up for sale in the next month or so and would really like to have this gone by then.


----------



## bcsean (Jan 11, 2011)

bump, make me an offer


----------



## bcsean (Jan 11, 2011)

Plenty of PM's and calls, but I still have it.

If anyone wants to buy tank/stand I'm willing to sell it on it's own. If it sells, I'll look at parting out the rest, or will just box it up for future projects.

Until the tank/stand sell, I will not break it up.


----------



## bcsean (Jan 11, 2011)

price now reduced to $450


----------



## bcsean (Jan 11, 2011)

Link updated


----------



## bcsean (Jan 11, 2011)

Price reduced.


----------



## bcsean (Jan 11, 2011)

Everything has been sold.


----------

